# New Car



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Replaced my *Red* Corsa VXR with a new *White **Corsa VXR Nurburgring.*
YES, *White,* I know I'll never live it down, but *Red *was just not avail. Weather terrible today so pics will follow.
Just hope it will be as good as my *Red *VXR
Hoggy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Niiice. Looking forward to seeing the piccies.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice choice Hoggy, we've got a little white Corsa D but it's just the 1.4 SRi. 

Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i used to know a girl who had a Nova,, is that something similar ?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Come on Hoggy where are the pics? 

Warren.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Come on Hoggy where are the pics?
> 
> Warren.


Hi, Will take some pics when I get my own number plates on, thanks to the DVLA could be another week before I get H0GGY back on, CU63*** at present.
Very pleased with it so far & *white *isn't so bad after all. :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

WHITE!!!!

How are you going to find it when it snows? :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoggy, it may be a stupid question as you've just got another one, but how do you get on with the Corsa VXR'?

My partner is looking for one at the minute and just trying to find out common issues etc. etc. before she goes ahead and gets one!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nick, I luved my Red VXR, but had her 6 years from new & was a rocket ship.
VX Flame Red does fade & was 1 reason I decided to get a white Nurburgring version,I would have preferred Power Red, but not avail in Corsa Nurburgring version, & white does look nice & 205 bhp in a roller skate does really fly. 
Common probs, rear wheel bearings, Rad leak, bottom passenger side & air con pipes fracturing.
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks buddy thats great help! I imagine that thing flys!! I'll give those a good look over then along with the usual checks, thanks again!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

hoggy ! pictures !

:lol:


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice wee cars them, Prefer the astra, but the corsa is still a wee Beaut.

Kojak


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nathanho123 said:


> hoggy ! pictures !
> 
> :lol:


Hi Nathan, Still haven't got personal plate back from DVLA yet, so will take some pics then & when it stops raining. 
Dealers can't transfer immediately nowadays.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahh ok I forgive you  I was down your way last week actually well I spent a few days in fishguard then went back and stayed in Tenby, god I love it there, that is the retirement plan anyway a nice little Tenby town house :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nathan, You should have given me a call when in area.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kojak said:


> Nice wee cars them, Prefer the astra, but the corsa is still a wee Beaut. Kojak


Hi Kojak, I didn't really want a bigger car & I do like the shape of the VXR Corsa & the Nurburg looks even better.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nathan, You should have given me a call when in area.
> Hoggy.


ill keep that in mind, me and the misses love Pembrokeshire mate might catch up with you next year as I have a daughter coming in 9 weeks so wont be doing anymore than half-hour car trips for a while


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Pictures????? :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Pictures????? :roll:


Hi Warren, At last got my personal plates back on, Saturday, so will get pics when weather improves.
Some quick pics here for now.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=430434
Hoggy.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking good, it'll be great to see some nice shots from all angles [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------

